# Kernel panic after enabling Nouveau

## Roelio

I've been trying to compile the Nouveau driver in to the kernel for some days now. Unfortunately this has been without success so far, and after a few evenings googling and trying several things, I'm now turning to this forum, hoping to find some help   :Smile: 

Whenever I try to boot a kernel with Nouveau enabled I run into the following a kernel panic (fatal exception in interrupt). The full info I can see on my screen is on the following photo taken at start-up: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B2AEB2Jp1XtzR0NEQS1Eb2pVY2M

I've been reading the documentation but somehow I'm afraid I've overlooked something. In the hope this could be of any help, my kernel configuration can be found at https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2AEB2Jp1XtzOUdMdEJJVjVmdVU/edit

I haven't tried the proprietary nvidia drivers yet, but tbh I hope to be able to avoid them   :Smile: 

Does anyone have a clue of what I'm doing wrong or did someone experience the same? Thanks in advance!

----------

## BillWho

Roelio,

I didn't notice anything obvious in your config, so I'm offering mine for a diff if that helps any.

Some pertinent lspci info:

```

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01c1

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01c1

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA AHCI Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01c1

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation wx4300 Workstation

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Precision 490

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

 
```

Here's the config link: http://bpaste.net/show/62955/

----------

## chuber

hi,

i emerged nouveau a few weeks ago. 

from what i remember i had to set frame buffer support in kernel

Hope it will help

----------

## Roelio

The odd thing is that when I try to start a live CD from Fedora 17 which I still had lying around, I also run into a kernel panic, however with another stack trace (other function calls), but also linked to nouveau... Booting with acpi=off from that CD succeeds, however the nouveau module isn't loaded then.

Since I thought that either the power management settings (acpi etc.) or some settings related to frame buffers were responsible for my kernel panics when starting gentoo with my self-compiled kernel, I made sure I had the same setting values for these items as I found in the config file of BillWho. This triggered only very few changes, but alas, it didn't solve my problems.

I'm starting to think that the problem is related to the type of graphics card I'm using: a GeForce GT 420...

----------

## wcg

A GT 420 is an NVC1 card (GF108), according to

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames

This quote refers to NVC0 family nvidia gpus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It is recommended to use the Linux 3.1 kernel or newer (or a backported
> 
> driver from this kernel).

 

I do not know what kernel versions various Fedora versions use,

but Fedora 17 might have an older kernel than that. I do not have

an nvidia chip as new as that for comparison, but kernels 3.3.8

and 3.5.7 work fine for me with NV4A and NV86 chips.

----------

